
Irish Data Protection Commissioner ruling would cost EU €143bn per year says BSA - ismiseted
https://www.irishtimes.com/business/technology/ruling-against-data-transfer-regime-will-cost-europe-143bn-a-year-says-facebook-1.2713685
======
ismiseted
I would like to think that the judge in this case, which is now a sprawling
affair with EU and US groups queuing up to be joined to it, will have the nous
to ignore the Business Software Alliance's rattling of an enormous moneysabre
and confine himself to the privacy issues at stake. I wouldn't bet on it
though; 1% of Europe's GDP is quite the figure to drown out wishy washy
concerns like privacy.

